# Check this out :)



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

The photo in my sig. I had my 2013 torture day, and managed to get this. (It's HARD to set the timer, jump up, grab the goats,and grin!)


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, well it turned out great!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

What a pretty picture! Goats too.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great shot of all of you. 

You are so young.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is such a beautiful picture ! You couldn't have gotten a better shot if you tried  Very pretty , all of you


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you guys so much


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

On a side note, I love those collars on your girls! May I ask where you get them?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I find it SO difficult to get a good photo. I really treasure the ones that turn out well. Yours is fabulous!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful picture!!  looks fabulous! 

Sarah, those collars look like show chains.. Which in most cases are dog choke chains.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I did not know that, thanks.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You are beautiful!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarah, yes those are dog chains. Kayla-thank you  I wouldn't say I'm beautiful, but the goats are. 

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that is a fantastic photo!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you Hoosier!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great photo! :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

